# aspiration seroma during radical mastectomy post op period



## beverly.reynolds@medevolve.com (Jan 29, 2010)

Physician wants to bill for aspiration seroma in the office following radical mastectomy.  Can we bill and what modifier?  Where can I find documentation to support?
Thanks so much
Beverly


----------

